# How to fill bubble counter with water



## Achilles1 (9 Dec 2015)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know how you're supposed to fill the CO2art aluminum bubble counter with water? The top looks like it could be screwed off, but I'm anxious to put too much pressure on it, fearing it will break the BC. 

Thank you in advance 





Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## •Cai• (9 Dec 2015)

Hi there, it should just screw off. I recently bought bubble counter from co2art myself. They are quite stiff to start with.


----------



## JamieB (10 Dec 2015)

This one is a little brittle and easily cracked so you will need to be careful. I'd probably swap for one of their higher quality ones. Mine has cracked and I've only filled in twice but I've not yet replaced it.

But yes, unscrew the top and you should be all good.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (10 Dec 2015)

use a syringe to squirt water in where the Co2 tubing fits on.


----------



## jagillham (10 Dec 2015)

Could try holding it under water and tapping the side. As air goes out the top water should be drawn up from the base.


----------



## Achilles1 (11 Dec 2015)

Thank you all. I've managed to unscrew the top. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (12 Dec 2015)

Jamie McGrath said:


> use a syringe to squirt water in where the Co2 tubing fits on.


I also do this with my glass bubble counters. With a syringe I just push water through the check valve (made of plastic) which is below the bubble counter, so the chances to break my gear are reduced

Jordi


----------

